# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Coffee pooped by an elephant $50 a cup

## Sagan

In the lush hills of northern Thailand, a herd of 20 elephants is excreting some of the world's most expensive coffee.

Trumpeted as earthy in flavor and smooth on the palate, the exotic new brew is made from beans eaten by Thai elephants and plucked a day later from their dung. A gut reaction inside the elephant creates what its founder calls the coffee's unique taste.

Stomach turning or oddly alluring, this is not just one of the world's most unusual specialty coffees. At $1,100 per kilogram ($500 per pound), it's also among the world's priciest.

http://seattletimes.com/html/nationw...antcoffee.html

Reminds me of the line from Austin Powers. This coffee tastes like shit. That's because it is shit.

----------


## Anteros

> Reminds me of the line from Austin Powers. This coffee tastes like shit. That's because it is shit.



 And...

----------


## Ont Mon

Lol

----------


## SmileyFace

::

----------


## WintersTale

That is absolutely disgusting.

----------


## shelbster18

> Lol



Haha, you got that right.  ::s: hock:

----------


## JustAShadow

A fool and his money are soon parted!

----------


## CityofAngels

I finally got bored enough to click on this thread.

----------


## JustAShadow

> "Here's my question," Leno quipped recently. "Who is the first person that saw a bunch of coffee beans and a pile of elephant dung and said, `You know, if I ground those up and drank it, I'll bet that would be delicious.'"



LOL!

----------

